
Bane of our existence: Trump speech has uncanny echo of Batman villain - fgeorgy
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jan/20/trump-inauguration-speech-batman-villain-bane
======
rick_perez
Here is a speech from Bernie Sanders, taken right from his own website:

[https://berniesanders.com/sanders-prepared-remarks-at-
democr...](https://berniesanders.com/sanders-prepared-remarks-at-democratic-
national-convention/)

"Together, my friends, we have begun a political revolution to transform
America and that revolution – Our Revolution – continues. Election days come
and go. But the struggle of the people to create a government which represents
all of us and not just the 1 percent – a government based on the principles of
economic, social, racial and environmental justice – that struggle continues.
And I look forward to being part of that struggle with you."

The reason I know most news coverage about Trump is bullshit is because
Sanders was lauded as a hero and a man of the people. When Trump says pretty
much the same thing, he's seen as a 'Batman Villain'. Politically, Sanders and
Trump aren't that much different, which is why Hillary wasn't able to pull
enough of his supporters over to her side.

It's really like the old story of the boy who cried wolf: After awhile, I just
stop believing anything you have to say about Trump because you lied so many
times to me.

Just stick to the truth. There are plenty of abhorrent things about the trump
administration. The superfluous hyperbole will only result in people like me
completely ignoring what you have to say.

------
DefaultUserHN
>Trump speech has uncanny echo of Batman villain...

For you.

